# The Justice Industry Sidelines a Big 'Earner'



## TCBF (25 Jul 2010)

Leo Teskey has been declared a dangerous offender.  Teskey, who beat a landlord into a vegetative state, shot a cop in the back of the head and tore the penis off a two year-old boy may never see freedom again: maybe.

This came about after long delays and procrastination by the justice industry who no doubt wanted to keep a good earner on the street, Teskey's legal costs must have bankrolled lots of legal staff, but the millions of dollars in health care he will cost the taxayers because of the physical and mental damages he caused his victims and his high profile required his being sidelined.  

The other 'one per-centers' (psychopaths) on the streets will have to keep the justice industry rolling without Teskey, for a while.


----------



## eurowing (25 Jul 2010)

I could not have expressed my sentiments as clear as that.  Thank you.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2010)

A shame the likes of him cannot be disposed of in a more permanent manner for the good, safety and benefit of society.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2010)

If this is to remain open, be real careful with the comments please.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Container (25 Jul 2010)

This guy is such a prolific offender that we studied him in a course I took on the dangerous offender designation. 

I would suggest the current criteria are too restrictive. Mr. Teskey has been hurting everyone around him for twenty years now. And has had several psycologists find that he will not be reformed and it stems from his high opinion of his self not some medical disorder. Still had to leave a series of victims in multiple crimes to find himself here.

There are plenty like him only half way done their journey to the designation. 

We either support the designation or we dont. A half baked law serves no one- all the way in or all the way out.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If this is to remain open, be real careful with the comments please.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



Fine, let me refine my comment.  I don't trust the system to not get soft down the road and release him, or find some other means of his getting amongst population at large.  If he is so irredeemable as it seems, perhaps we need to revisit how and where we house the likes of him along with Bernado, Olson and others.   Put them somewhere far enough and remote enough that they will not come back to hurt anyone else again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Fine, let me refine my comment.  I don't trust the system to not get soft down the road and release him, or find some other means of his getting amongst population at large.  If he is so irredeemable as it seems, perhaps we need to revisit how and where we house the likes of him along with Bernado, Olson and others.   Put them somewhere far enough and remote enough that they will not come back to hurt anyone else again.



No need to get defensive. It was a simple, general warning as we all know how these threads can progress. Nothing was pointed at you. 

Perhaps when people finally realize and understand that we don't entertain postings of back alley justice on this site, the Staff can stop issuing warnings about it. 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## TCBF (26 Jul 2010)

Container said:
			
		

> This guy is such a prolific offender that we studied him in a course I took on the dangerous offender designation.
> 
> I would suggest the current criteria are too restrictive. Mr. Teskey has been hurting everyone around him for twenty years now. And has had several psycologists find that he will not be reformed and it stems from his high opinion of his self not some medical disorder. Still had to leave a series of victims in multiple crimes to find himself here.
> 
> ...



- There are three pillars of the justice industry: Criminals, Victims and the Legal System.  The sytem works best when crimes are committed and perpetrators eventually caught. This generates revenue for all aspects of the system except the victims.  The victims pay for the legal system - largely through taxes - and higher insurance costs.  The trick is to warehouse the guilty long enough to assuage society, but not too long, or the earnings of the legal system drop.  The good revenue developers are generally repeat offenders with pyschopathic tendencies.  Note that anytime there is talk of getting tough on crime, there is never talk of isolating the 'one per-centers' from the average sad-sack junkies and crack whores.  The trick is to keep the prisons 'over crowded' so the system has an excuse for letting out the psychos earlier.


----------



## Container (26 Jul 2010)

I see you took the same course??  ;D

Id suggest that the problem is too much pandering to various interests than some level of conspiracy.

You simply cannot continue to grant men like Teskey their "rights" for as long as we do and then ensure safety of others. It seems to me we are still seeking out a balance of civility and control. Liberty vs security etc. iT IS unfortunate how late the victims are considered.

The high road sucks and the system does indeed look the way you suggest!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jul 2010)

My wife once proposed an elegant Canadian solution to those more troublesome criminal cases: Upon conviction, drop the condemned off at the north end of Ellesmere Island in mid summer with only a knife, food and water for three days and the clothes on their back. If they make it back to civilization, they have earned a reprieve (not to mention our admiration at their survival skills).


----------



## Container (27 Jul 2010)

Having been there I second the wise suggestion!


----------

